# Grecia: trovato accordo aiuti per 82-86 miliardi. Niente uscita euro



## Tifo'o (13 Luglio 2015)

Dopo una lunga settimana ed una lunga notte, si è trovato l'accordo per aiutare la Grecia. La Grecia aveva fatto un referendum per dire NO agli aiuti e dunque uscire dall'euro. Tuttavia sembra che il referendum non sia servito a nulla. La Grecia ed l'Unione europea hanno trovato l'accordo. Ci saranno aiuti da 82-86 miliardi di euro. 25 miliardi di euro per permettere di ricapitalizzare le banche, subito. In cambio Atene deve approvare le riforme entro mercoledì e istituire un fondo fiduciario nel quale far confluire asset a garanzia dei prestiti Ue. La Grecia dovrà tagliare sulle pensioni,aumentare le tasse, riforma dell'IVA (si parla di 23%) e introdurre tagli semi-automatici alla spesa.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Luglio 2015)

Ma sto referendum? Ammazza che fregatura


----------



## bmb (13 Luglio 2015)

Ha prevalso il buon senso. Per fortuna, il popolo non conta nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto referendum? Ammazza che fregatura



Sul serio 

Non mi capacito di come si faccia a essere tanto *******, è stato un gioco veramente idiota e incredibile visto i risultati. Se volevi trovare l'accordo a tutti i costi l'accettavi subito e fine. Tanti proclami e casini per poi accettare un accordo peggiore di prima.

Certe cose si fanno se ci si crede sul serio e si ha un piano per provare un' alternativa reale e non così tanto per...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2015)

Sempre detto che Tsipras e Zalone (che è andato al mare...) sono due dilettanti allo sbaraglio.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sul serio
> 
> Non mi capacito di come si faccia a essere tanto *******, è stato un gioco veramente idiota e incredibile visto i risultati. Se volevi trovare l'accordo a tutti i costi l'accettavi subito e fine. Tanti proclami e casini per poi accettare un accordo peggiore di prima.
> 
> Certe cose si fanno se ci si crede sul serio e si ha un piano per provare un' alternativa reale e non così tanto per...



L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che loro erano abbastanza sicuri che sarebbe uscito il sì.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)




----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

A livello politico è la decisione PEGGIORE che potesse uscire. Adesso il rischio di vedere un paese dell'UE nelle mani dei nazisti è concreto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo una lunga settimana ed una lunga notte, si è trovato l'accordo per aiutare la Grecia. La Grecia aveva fatto un referendum per dire NO agli aiuti e dunque uscire dall'euro. Tuttavia sembra che il referendum non sia servito a nulla. La Grecia ed l'Unione europea hanno trovato l'accordo. Ci saranno aiuti da 82-86 miliardi di euro. 25 miliardi di euro per permettere di ricapitalizzare le banche, subito. In cambio Atene deve approvare le riforme entro mercoledì e istituire un fondo fiduciario nel quale far confluire asset a garanzia dei prestiti Ue. La Grecia dovrà tagliare sulle pensioni,aumentare le tasse, riforma dell'IVA (si parla di 23%) e introdurre tagli semi-automatici alla spesa.



A questo punto il referendum è stato una presa in giro. Questi giocano col fuoco comunque.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2015)

nazi2015 is coming


----------



## Nicco (13 Luglio 2015)

Vorrei conoscere delle alternative reali a questa scelta, qualcuno mi illumina? (tono non critico)


----------



## Djici (13 Luglio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto il referendum è stato una presa in giro. Questi giocano col fuoco comunque.



Penso che non ha mai voluto veramente uscire... ma forse pensava di avere piu potere per trattare con l'UE dicendo subito che se non si trova l'accordo non era un problema e che aveva il popolo con lui.
Invece ha presto una batosto incredibile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2015)

La chiusura perfetta per questa fregatura nazista sarebbe se gli tolgono il potere , rimettono la Troika ( che già hanno rimesso ) e ci mettono un governo nazista che faccia gli interessi delle banche

fossiio un greco andrei a dare fuoco a tutte le banche ( cioè si , labbanca è il potere hahahah ) .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2015)

In tutto questo Tsipras come giustifichera' questo accordo e la falsa del referendum?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2015)

Complimenti alla Germania che ha colonizzato il suo primo paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2015)

Nel giro di un decennio passeremo ufficialmente dall'Unione Europea all'Unione Tedesca, si cambierà anche il nome.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che non ha mai voluto veramente uscire... ma forse pensava di avere piu potere per trattare con l'UE dicendo subito che se non si trova l'accordo non era un problema e che aveva il popolo con lui.
> Invece ha presto una batosto incredibile...



si penso anch'io che credesse di avere più potere contrattuale, ma anche lui sapeva benissimo che non si può permettere di uscire dall'euro e dall'altra parte si è trovato un muro e ha dovuto cedere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Germania che ha colonizzato il suo primo paese.



Spiegatemi il perché.


----------



## ale009 (13 Luglio 2015)

ma il referendum non era sull'uscita dall'Euro, ma se continuare con il vecchio piano o rinegoziarlo. Tsipras non ha mai fatto propaganda sull'uscita dall'Euro, anzi lui ha sempre sostenuto di non voler uscire. Poi se questo nuovo piano sia ancora restrittivo o se la Grecia è riuscita ad allargare le maglie strettissime della Troika solo il tempo lo dirà.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2015)

Cose che succedono quando si dà il voto ai populisti. Come potevano illudersi fosse possibile una politica all'insegna del "UE Sì, Austerity No". Come se io dicessi "Lavoro no, stipendio sì".


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Spiegatemi il perché.



Perché no, non ha colonizzato proprio niente.

L'accordo prevede:
- riforma del sistema pensionistico, in modo da tagliare le pensioni baby
- adozione nuovo codice di procedura civile in modo tale da rendere più rapidi i processi civili e quindi ridurre i costi
- aumento delle tasse in determinati settori, come quello degli armatori. aumento della tassa sul lusso.
- eliminazione dello sconto IVA per i vari alberghi delle isole, che sono grandi evasori
- costituzione di un fondo di privatizzazione: Atene deve trasferire al fondo beni pubblici per 50 miliardi di euro, in modo che vangano privatizzati. Metà dei 50 miliardi per ricapitalizzare le banche e l'altra metà per ridurre rapporto debito/PIL e per ulteriori investimenti.
- rafforzamento dei controlli sulle banche

Dimmi tu se queste non sono condizioni necessarie per far funzionare decentemente la Grecia


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Perché no, non ha colonizzato proprio niente.
> 
> L'accordo prevede:
> - riforma del sistema pensionistico, in modo da tagliare le pensioni baby
> ...



Le condizioni 3 e 4 sono assolutamente vergognose ed inaccettabili. Alzare l'IVA e togliere agevolazioni agli alberghi delle isole non farà altro che far aumentare ancora di più l'evasione e mettere in crisi un settore essenziale come il turismo.
La questione del fondo di privatizzazione non la commento neanche: per un paese civile è assolutamente disgustosa una roba del genere.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Le condizioni 3 e 4 sono assolutamente vergognose ed inaccettabili. Alzare l'IVA e togliere agevolazioni agli alberghi delle isole non farà altro che far aumentare ancora di più l'evasione e mettere in crisi un settore essenziale come il turismo.
> La questione del fondo di privatizzazione non la commento neanche: per un paese civile è assolutamente disgustosa una roba del genere.



Guarda che quei soggetti a cui viene aumentata l'IVA, tipo gli armatori (manco stessimo parlando della Caritas), finora hanno goduto di esenzioni fiscali. Gli alberghi, poi, finora hanno fatto la bella vita, evadendo a più non posso.

I proventi del fondo di privatizzazione non vanno nelle tasche di nessuno, ma servono appunto a quei precipui scopi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Guarda che quei soggetti a cui viene aumentata l'IVA, tipo gli armatori (manco stessimo parlando della Caritas), finora hanno goduto di esenzioni fiscali. Gli alberghi, poi, finora hanno fatto la bella vita, evadendo a più non posso.
> 
> I proventi del fondo di privatizzazione non vanno nelle tasche di nessuno, ma servono appunto a quei precipui scopi.



Se aumenti l'IVA nel settore turismo, in un paese che vive di turismo, lo ammazzi. Le privatizzazione da che mondo è mondo significano svendita del patrimonio statale al miglior offerente (possibilmente straniero) e a prezzi stracciati. Il nostro caso è eloquente in tal senso.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se aumenti l'IVA nel settore turismo, in un paese che vive di turismo, lo ammazzi. Le privatizzazione da che mondo è mondo significano svendita del patrimonio statale al miglior offerente (possibilmente straniero) e a prezzi stracciati. Il nostro caso è eloquente in tal senso.



Purtroppo è una extrema ratio, se non si usano misure drastiche non vedo alternative. Il paese tra l'altro è già mezzo ammazzato, quindi evidentemente le agevolazioni fiscali di cui godeva il settore del turismo non ha portato risultati positivi


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel giro di un decennio passeremo ufficialmente dall'Unione Europea all'Unione Tedesca, si cambierà anche il nome.



magari.


----------



## juventino (13 Luglio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se aumenti l'IVA nel settore turismo, in un paese che vive di turismo, lo ammazzi. Le privatizzazione da che mondo è mondo significano svendita del patrimonio statale al miglior offerente (possibilmente straniero) e a prezzi stracciati. Il nostro caso è eloquente in tal senso.



Esattamente ciò che intendevo.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è una extrema ratio, se non si usano misure drastiche non vedo alternative. Il paese tra l'altro è già mezzo ammazzato, quindi evidentemente le agevolazioni fiscali di cui godeva il settore del turismo non ha portato risultati positivi



Si ragazzi, ma se le condizioni sono queste a sto punto tanto vale dichiarare default e via. Ma come fa la Grecia a ripagare nuovi debiti senza il settore turismo e il proprio patrimonio statale (che in questo caso è quasi sicuro il patrimonio artistico-culturale, visto che il paese ellenico non ha praticamente altro)? Significa essere condannati a diventare uno di quei paesi del Terzo mondo impossibilitati a crescere a causa di debiti immensi col FMI.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi, ma se le condizioni sono queste a sto punto tanto vale dichiarare default e via. Ma come fa la Grecia a ripagare nuovi debiti senza il settore turismo e il proprio patrimonio statale (che in questo caso è quasi sicuro il patrimonio artistico-culturale, visto che il paese ellenico non ha praticamente altro)? Significa essere condannati a diventare uno di quei paesi del Terzo mondo impossibilitati a crescere a causa di debiti immensi col FMI.


Lo so ma noi cosa possiamo farci se la grecia non ha un tessuto industriale o terziario??
Al mondo non c'e solo la grecia in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esattamente ciò che intendevo.
> 
> 
> 
> Si ragazzi, ma se le condizioni sono queste a sto punto tanto vale dichiarare default e via. Ma come fa la Grecia a ripagare nuovi debiti senza il settore turismo e il proprio patrimonio statale (che in questo caso è quasi sicuro il patrimonio artistico-culturale, visto che il paese ellenico non ha praticamente altro)? Significa essere condannati a diventare uno di quei paesi del Terzo mondo impossibilitati a crescere a causa di debiti immensi col FMI.



Ma secondo te la gente non va più in Grecia perché si paga più IVA?

Maddai.. la Gente continuerà ad andare in Grecia anche con aumenti.

La colpa è solo loro, e delle loro politiche corrotte, mafiose e disastrose fatte negli anni 90 inizi 2000.. e che può farci la Germania se i paesi del sudeuropa non sono capaci di mettere i conti apposti.
Io sono il primo a parlare di una Germania che vuole costruire un quarto impero. Ma se ci riescono è perché questi paesi non sono stati capaci di mettere apposto i conti


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te la gente non va più in Grecia perché si paga più IVA?
> 
> Maddai.. la Gente continuerà ad andare in Grecia anche con aumenti.
> 
> ...



La gente ci continuerà pure ad andare, ma molti alberghi non reggeranno la botta e chiuderanno, creando nuovi disoccupati. Che poi io non avrei capito una cosa: quindi siccome i governi dei paesi del Sud sono fatti da criminali lo dobbiamo prendere nell'ano tutti insieme appasionatamente? Scusate, ma questo non è giusto. Facciamo parte dell'UE? Allora l'UE ci dia una mano seriamente commissariandoci con gente veramente capace e competente che rivolti questi paesi cone un calzino invece di mettere i soliti tecnocrati che pensano solo a far quadrare i conti a colpi di lacrime e sangue.


----------



## Efferosso (14 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *La gente ci continuerà pure ad andare, ma molti alberghi non reggeranno la botta e chiuderanno*, creando nuovi disoccupati. Che poi io non avrei capito una cosa: quindi siccome i governi dei paesi del Sud sono fatti da criminali lo dobbiamo prendere nell'ano tutti insieme appasionatamente? Scusate, ma questo non è giusto. Facciamo parte dell'UE? Allora l'UE ci dia una mano seriamente commissariandoci con gente veramente capace e competente che rivolti questi paesi cone un calzino invece di mettere i soliti tecnocrati che pensano solo a far quadrare i conti a colpi di lacrime e sangue.



Una affermazione del genere, legata all'IVA, denota semplicemente una totale non conoscenza dell'argomento.

Siamo ai livelli di un ossimoro.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Una affermazione del genere, legata all'IVA, denota semplicemente una totale non conoscenza dell'argomento.
> 
> Siamo ai livelli di un ossimoro.



È chiaro che il solo aumento dell'IVA non cambia molto, ma si parla di togliere anche altre agevolazioni. E comunque prendere questi provvedimenti per un problema di evasione, come si era ventilato, non ha senso lo stesso.


----------



## Efferosso (15 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> È chiaro che il solo aumento dell'IVA non cambia molto, ma si parla di togliere anche altre agevolazioni. E comunque prendere questi provvedimenti per un problema di evasione, come si era ventilato, non ha senso lo stesso.



Respirone.
Respirone grande e cerchiamo per l'ultima volta di andare oltre l'isterismo collettivo della "colonizzazione tedesca, nazista, marziana, nettuniana", che fa tanto scalpore ma alla fine ha un significato pratico pari a 0.

L'IVA, per sua natura, è un'imposta che ricade sul consumatore finale.
L'IVA, per gli albergatori di Santorini, Mykonos e affini è neutra.
Se la gente continua ad arrivare (e arriva, perché spendere 110 o 115 euro a notte non cambia niente per un turista estero, niente) quel gettito fiscale per i greci è "trovato per la strada". *E' un modo indiretto per far pagare al magnate russo che si sorseggia il suo champagne nella jacuzzi a santorini, il debito greco.* E la gggente non l'ha nemmeno capito.
(Se poi mi venite a dire che il turismo scenderà perché si pagano 10 euro in più a notte, o 20 euro in più a notte, in località dove un drink te lo fanno pagare 12, beh, alzo le mani).

La cosa tragicomica (sfortunatamente, una delle tante) di questa vicenda è che c'è pure l'alzata di scudi, contro "L'armata nazista che sta conquistando la grecia" quando una norma del genere sui greci ha un impatto praticamente nullo (certo che, se aumentano l'iva in toto nelle isole, i greci che vivono nelle isole pagheranno sui loro consumi qualcosa in più, ma anche grazie al piffero, il rapporto è tipo 100 a 1 fra quello che gli viene dato dai turisti e quel che spendono loro). Ormai anche se la Merkel domani cominciasse a planare su atene lanciando sacchi di denaro, ci sarebbe qualcuno pronto a dire "Ahhhhh! I Bombardamenti dei Krukkiiiiiih!!"


----------



## Efferosso (15 Luglio 2015)

Poi, veramente, ne ho lette talmente tante di bestiate da far accapponare la pelle per dieci generazioni.
Se poi riporto un trafiletto ansa vengo pure censurato.
Chi vuol capire, capisca. Chi vuole andare dietro agli urlatori, faccia.
E' decisamente più facile.
VI saluto.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Poi, veramente, ne ho lette talmente tante di bestiate da far accapponare la pelle per dieci generazioni.
> Se poi riporto un trafiletto ansa vengo pure censurato.
> Chi vuol capire, capisca. Chi vuole andare dietro agli urlatori, faccia.
> E' decisamente più facile.
> VI saluto.



se la poniamo cosi...l europa non è stata attenta sui conti della grecia mi sembra giusto che tutta l europa paghi per i propri peccati no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Luglio 2015)




----------



## James Watson (22 Luglio 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Respirone.
> Respirone grande e cerchiamo per l'ultima volta di andare oltre l'isterismo collettivo della "colonizzazione tedesca, nazista, marziana, nettuniana", che fa tanto scalpore ma alla fine ha un significato pratico pari a 0.
> 
> L'IVA, per sua natura, è un'imposta che ricade sul consumatore finale.
> ...



Quoto, ormai siamo a livelli di cruccofobia mai visti


----------

